# deluxe cinema at city stars



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning people!  on a great day for egypt!
I am just wondering if anyone had been to the city stars cinema and opted for the 'deluxe' experince? I read its 100LE. I have heard that you get food i there< but not sure how this works nor what the 'deluxe' actually quantifies!? Anyone been ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Never heard of it but what could be deluxe about a ticket and food for 100LE?


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

that is exactly what I would like to find out maiden 
the reglar tickets in theday are 20 and 30 so..... the difference??..... I wait in anticipation for someone who has been!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Never heard of it but what could be deluxe about a ticket and food for 100LE?


Yes, I have heard there is a VIP cinema somewhere there. Apparently they have leather armchairs and the experience is a lot more civilised than going to a "normal" Egyptian cinema.

I once tried to find this VIP cinema, but couldn't. It's definitely well hidden away from the mob.

Not sure about the food though :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Yes, I have heard there is a VIP cinema somewhere there. Apparently they have leather armchairs and the experience is a lot more civilised than going to a "normal" Egyptian cinema.
> 
> I once tried to find this VIP cinema, but couldn't. It's definitely well hidden away from the mob.
> 
> Not sure about the food though :confused2:




I wonder if that is the one on the ground floor?
If so go in gate 6 thats the one by Marks and Spencers go down to the cafe area.. the part that seems to be away from the main area and you will find a cinema.

I went down their once to watch Harry Potter only to be told it wouldn't be shown during Ramadan.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been to VIP part of cinema in Senzo Hurghada same price 100le prob the same thing its nice... only about 6 "lazy boy" seats in the room, private lounge area fancy bathrooms etc. Its just part of the regular cinema you can go anytime, choose the movie you want and they will put it on unless its in use of course!

You have a "waiter" who will bring you whatever you want but you pay seperate.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Yes, I have heard there is a VIP cinema somewhere there. Apparently they have leather armchairs and the experience is a lot more civilised than going to a "normal" Egyptian cinema.
> 
> I once tried to find this VIP cinema, but couldn't. It's definitely well hidden away from the mob.
> 
> Not sure about the food though :confused2:


It is right at the bottom of the 2nd phase of the centre. Great recliner seats, lots of space, including a small attached table and you get served while you relax. The 100LE keeps the kids away, so no noise and interference. The people who pay 100LE tend to also be the kind of people who knows how to put there mobiles on silent...I like it, and for me it is worth the 100LE.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> It is right at the bottom of the 2nd phase of the centre. Great recliner seats, lots of space, including a small attached table and you get served while you relax. The 100LE keeps the kids away, so no noise and interference. The people who pay 100LE tend to also be the kind of people who knows how to put there mobiles on silent...I like it, and for me it is worth the 100LE.


I agree well worth it, bring a pashmina though as they like to go heavy on the air conditioning. They also stop half way through for a smoke break in the lounge!:eyebrows:


----------

